# PC, Mac, meet Linux.



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.novell.com/linux/meetlinux/


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2007)

Cute...


----------



## KeeblerElf (Apr 14, 2007)

Yay Linux! That was cool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2007)

They should have given her a "Red Hat" to wear.

I liked it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2007)

Roflmao!!!!


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 14, 2007)

and it runs on an old IBM T20 with 256 MB of RAM - down with MS! Viva le' Mandriva 2007!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> They should have given her a "Red Hat" to wear.
> 
> I liked it.



Novell is not going to be putting Red Hat in there commercials 

The leather jacket will have to do


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 14, 2007)

I first saw these the other month and I think they get their message across very effectively.  The touch of humour and the attractive 'avatar' don't hurt either .

A few years back it looked as if we were going to get a real Linux/UNIX revolution but, sadly, the Micro$oft monolith still stood, like some evil version of the intelligence expanding monoliths of 2001 .

The irony is that many games and apps are still developed on UNIX platforms first and then ported over to the Windoze environment.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2007)

Was anyone else waiting for a little red smiling daemon to pop in on Mac's shoulder in clip 3?   


Perhaps they should throw in the 50 year old guy with a beard, buttondown, and large cup of coffee to be UNIX.


----------



## exile (Apr 15, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> A few years back it looked as if we were going to get a real Linux/UNIX revolution but, sadly, the Micro$oft monolith still stood, like some evil version of the intelligence expanding monoliths of 2001 .



I still think it's gonna happen. These things take time...

... for example:



> The irony is that many games and apps are still developed on UNIX platforms first and then ported over to the Windoze environment.



_Exactly_Exhibit A being the use of a unix core for Mac's hot OS X platform. Jobs had wanted to do something like that back in the 1970, and eventually got to try it out with the NeXT experiment, but he got too hung up on the physical box and the production problems killed him. But he learned his lesson and in his Second Coming he focused totally on getting a robust operating system based on Unix. It took around twenty-five years for Apple to go from whatever it was they were doing before to a Unix basis, but it was worth it, and I think eventually that's what's going to happen throughout the computing culture. 

Don't know if any of us will be around to see it, but I can hearing it coming down, up the road...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2007)

exile said:


> I still think it's gonna happen. These things take time...



Me too.  In the end "open" stuff wins.


----------



## exile (Apr 15, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Me too.  In the end "open" stuff wins.



I think it really _does_. We're approaching an era where `proprietary' is a dead-end. It reflects a business model that is unlikely to be effective in the electronic IT era we're still just at the beginings of....


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 15, 2007)

*Exile* and *Andy*, I oh so hope that you are right in your opinions on this one.  

I concur that in an IT world the old business model (that has made Micro$oft such a giant) does not really have a future.

Copyright that lasts a century is a perversion of its original intent - it used be a much shorter period and was intended to allow the 'inventor' to make their rightful profits from a development without crippling or stangling further development.

We shall keep our digits (Yeah! Computing pun !) crossed that the open source revolution has its day :tup:.


----------



## exile (Apr 15, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Copyright that lasts a century is a perversion of its original intent - it used be a much shorter period and was intended to allow the 'inventor' to make their rightful profits from a development without crippling or stangling further development.



100% agreement on that. Monopoly wasn't the intention. 



Sukerkin said:


> We shall keep our digits (Yeah! Computing pun !) crossed that the open source revolution has its day :tup:.



Sigh... why can't I think of 'em like that any more?   First-class word play, Swould rep you, if I hadn't just done already... you'll just have to settle for an IOU till you cycle off my rep stack. :wink1:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 16, 2007)

First time I had seen those...they are great ...I especially liked the 2nd one..."that vinyl, no pleather....".....hehehe


----------

